# Kernel Security Check Failure



## mamaroo6 (Nov 2, 2013)

I have been getting a blue screen with a frown face with the following: "CYour PC ran into a problem and needs to restart. We're just collecting some error info, and then we'll restart for you. If you'd like to know more, you can search online later for this error. KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE

What do I do about this?

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD A8-4500M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 21 Model 16 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 5602 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 7640G, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 583776 MB, Free - 460898 MB; D: Total - 25913 MB, Free - 3041 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 184B
Antivirus: None


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Here's what I would do, with no guarantee that these steps will lead anywhere useful.

Install or reinstall, beginning with the chipset, the latest drivers from the PC manufacturer's web site.

Deal with any issues in the Action Center.

Run BlueScreenView.

In the Windows 8 Start screen type *reliability*, click _Settings_, and then select _View Reliability History_. In the resulting chart if you click a column you'll see additional detailed text below. Perhaps there will be some useful information here.

In doing the above you may get a clue that there is a hard drive or memory problem.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

There is something that appears amiss here
On an earlier topic you posted your system spec
as here
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD A8-4500M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 21 Model 16 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 5602 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 7640G, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 583776 MB, Free - 454838 MB; D: Total - 25913 MB, Free - 3042 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 184B
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

It therefore appears this topic concerns the same computer
as the system spec matches
On the posted system spec on THIS post it states Windows Defender disabled that is a known error on our system spec.

*HOWEVER on your system spec on THIS topic it states*
*Antivirus NONE*

The error you now have means 
The KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE bug check has a value of 0x00000139. This bug check indicates that the kernel has detected the corruption of a critical data structure.

That error has it is explained briefly above - could be caused by running the system without any anti-virus protection. There are other causes.

Therefore the question is - What anti-virus are you using.

IMPORTANT
If you do reply please - also do as my good colleague TerryNet has asked


----------

